# Tough pigeon!



## Pigeon (Feb 8, 2011)

I was sanding a new catty when I looked outside and saw a pigeon sitting in the backyard. I pulled out an older catty, a rounded rock and went outside. I pulled back, and sent the rock flying. It hit the bird in the lower back, heard a loud whack, and blew off so many feathers. However the bird flew away! I followed him to make sure he was fine and he looked quite healthy. These birds are quite tough, yet these are the things you have to worry about with cattys.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Pegeon,
Sure, this happends. If you do not hit the pegeon hard enough at a lethal area they will fly away. Better luck next time. Saludos.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I have not killed a lot of these birds but I have already learned to aim for either breast or head. My favorite aiming point is anywhere on the underside; a stone or lead round ball gets it done quite well there.

Keep us posted please of any further exploits and show off some of your catties too, please.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

On a pigeon's back a stone can glance and not hit solid or vital area unless you connect with the spinal cord it could survive to die later on.

Like Jmp said, go for the chest/neck/ head region this will produce the results you want and yeah pigeons can be tough if you dont hit the vitals. I've seen them fly away bleeding to death from pellet gun shot wounds but slingshots will always kill better.

This will help with shooting pigeons and doves

A Vitals Target Chart: 








Good luck hunting

Nico


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

Only head hits or deeply shocking or penetrating breast hits will work with pigeons. They are though animal and it is not just a cas they are invading our cityes. I reconize a good shot from the popping sound they produced when hitted in the cest area (my preferred target). It i a sort of air ball deflating, the air coming out from lugs. Any time you hear that sound you can be shure to have placed a lethal hit


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Nico said:


> On a pigeon's back a stone can glance and not hit solid or vital area unless you connect with the spinal cord it could survive to die later on.
> 
> Like Jmp said, go for the chest/neck/ head region this will produce the results you want and yeah pigeons can be tough if you dont hit the vitals. I've seen them fly away bleeding to death from pellet gun shot wounds but slingshots will always kill better.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine shot one with an air rifle, it flew 200 metres, we thought he'd missed it, it turned out he'd got it right in the chest ... that was a very rare case though.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

Pigeon I just had a similar experience.

But in my case the bird was clearly downed and not moving! Left it for a few minutes while retrieving my camera and it was gone when I came back. I wasn't dreaming either


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 8, 2011)

Maybe a hawk picked it up?


----------



## klaasopdebeeck (Apr 22, 2011)

I was walking trough the garden yesterday while one flew over my head, I wasn't really prepared, but did a quick shot, but had it on the wing, it just flew away. Next time better


----------

